# Your 21st Birthday. How and where spent.



## Graham the pipe

I well remember mine on 5/3/'61. Was uncertificated 4/0 on ED's mv EBOE off the coast of Ghana. Was given the evening 4~8 off to have a smoke room party. Helen Shapiro was 'top of the pops' singing 'Walking back to happiness'. Walking {just about} up to the bridge at 0400 was not exactly 'happiness'. The traffic was the 'off shore' canoe fishing fleet which necessitated a swift return to sobriety.

This is a 'somewhat abridged' version of the full chain of events but please 'feel free' to 'elaborate' on your memories, which are awaited with interest.


----------



## clevewyn

Graham I can see by your post you are two years less a day ahead of me but on the day in question I was somewhere in the channel on exercise in rough weather, according to the commissioning book.

20th birthday is far more significant to the RN lads being the day you draw your first tot.
On that day we were along side in Gib and as expected I got exceedingly p****d. Nothing unusual there then.


----------



## makko

The night before arrival to Jeddah, m.v. Barber Priam. Laid on a card in the bar which included basically anything onboard. I was invited to the crew bar and put their special cocktail away and left them a couple of cases. I had a good night and was presented with a Yanmar exhaust valve mounted on a mahoganny base.
Next day, in Jeddah, it was decided that it would be prudent to keep me out of the way as much as possible and I was put on bunker watch.
Pics in my gallery.
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## Farmer John

Working till late Friday, arranged to meet everyone at a pub in the dales for Saturday night booze up. While travelling up there, the news was of a rescue, one dead. The guys had spent Friday night and a lot of Saturday getting the dead caver out, a friend of most of us. Saturday night was a massive reaction, things got very chaotic. Altogether a strange weekend.

I had left the sea by then. 18th birthday tied up to the typhoon bouys at Singapore if I remember right.


----------



## gordy

On HMS Fife, Firth of Clyde sea trials, 1965, tied up to Admiralty buoy, no shore leave but......
One of the lads had a bad hand injury and he got ashore every night to get it checked out at the hospital. His good hand managed to carry a fair load of booze to supplement our two cans a day, so we managed a pretty good session.


----------



## Binnacle

AB, ss Culross, on ballast passage Colombo/Lourenco Marques, just normal day.
No balloons, no candles, no alcohol.
Happy days.


----------



## sidsal

E- life wos hard in my day !
As 3rd Mate on Brocklebanks Malakand in 1947 I had been in my bunk having a sleep after night cargo work in Colombo harbour. Sailed in the evening for Calcutta and did the 8 to 12 watch. No gyros or radar or any suh refinements then. Quadrantal magnetic compass so you took an azimuth every 2 hours or so and when any course alteration. Abot 10 pm took a star bearing and working it out looked in the Nautical Almanac and saw the date - 27th July.
Blimey, I thought, I'm 21 today.
How's that for a jolly time !!


----------



## Paul Braxton

Was alongside in Mombasa at the time - 1972 (Jan).

Laid on a tab in the officers' bar but got fed up with watching everybody drink my booze, so went ashore on my own and headed straight for the Sunshine Club on Kilindini Road, where I spent a wonderful evening with all my 'friends' there. Got a little too attached to one of them and decided not to go back to the ship ( BI's "Chinkoa"). As fate turned things out, I was rumbled by my new girlfriend at the last moment and rushed unceremoniously back to the ship, where the gangway was in the act of being raised. Managed to get back onboard, but nobody had even noticed they didn't have a sparkie onboard!

So glad I didn't go through with it, with the rebelliousness and 'finger up' of youth. Spent another 10 years at sea, time and experience which would've been lost to me if it hadn't been for that lovely, understanding lady...

Still got the silver wooden key the engineers made for me.


----------



## rob mcc

7th jan 69 boiler trouble main condencer leaks drifting in the pacific ocean happy birthday indeed 8 hours on maybe three hours kip for nearly four days stil dont know how istuck it for another 20 years PS i loved it really


----------



## Chris Isaac

May 20th 1967
3rd Officer on Roslin Castle in Durban.
Listened to my beloved Spurs beat Chelsea 2 -1 in the Cup Final. The best present I could have had.


----------



## Keith Adkins

Dry Dock in Rotterdam on the Shell tanker Tibia, September '61. Woke up with a raging toothache, a visit to the dentist meant 3 extractions ending up with a very early night, celebrating wasn't on the cards, mind you I did make up for it in the next 15 months bimbling around the Far East, Australia and New Zealand


----------



## John Briggs

June 1960, third mate on an old triple expansion steam ship between Abadan and Bombay.
Just a normal day!


----------



## Graham the pipe

This is to thank ALL contributors, to date, for sharing their 'coming of age' memories with fellow SN members, both young and 'not so'. Normally I would have replied to each posting individually but - although delighted I have - I hadn't expected so many replies in such a short space of time. Hearing about the cir***stances relating to the 'less happy' recollections makes me realize just how lucky a lad I was all those years ago.


----------



## grant1

*Birthday memories.*

January 1969,second trip Cretic outward bound NZ.My birthday was due to be on the 10th,but the Gods decided we would cross the International Date Line on the 9th,consequently the next day was the 11th so missed my big day.However the lads needless to say had a "few" beers,and the chippy George had made me a Yale type key,about 2ft long, with a story in oil paint depicting the trip down to Kiwi,and showed the Cretic dissected by the dateline on the 10th,which I thought was a great touch.


----------



## gwzm

Joined Brocklebank's SS Mahseer in London. Not much more to say.

Happy days,

gwzm


----------



## alan ward

31st.July 1970 Clan Ranald @ Port Louis Mauritius.Free bar with cans of ale at 1/-
cost me £20.My fellow officers bought me an engraved pewter chalice thingy which I still have,sadly with the date and my name spelled incorrectly! the ships chandler presented me with a case of red wine so acid that it etched a line inside my new drinking vessel.Then we all got the ferry ashore from anchorage,our Second Mate Martin Baker hauled me back inboard as I stumbled saving me from a ducking but it left me one with one wet trouser leg.Returning to the ship I discovered the Chief Engineer`Must Have It`Nicholls had left a young lady called Rosie in my cabin,all in all a memorable day,evening and night.


----------



## tommy

*21st*

On the Westbury: Fremantle to Liverpool. The day the Americans landed on the moon July 1969. Going around South Africa, could see the lights of Capetown. Most of the crew in my cabin with cases of tennants. Tried to do my 12-4 watch on the wing of the bridge. The Old
man had me relieved and logged and fined me the next day. 

On reflection it was worth paying the fines, because the memories
of that night shipmates (no females) singing and dancing will stay in my mind forever.

Tommy


----------



## tom roberts

In Tilbury on the City of Khartoum,ten bob in my pocket and having to do 8 to 12 gangway fortunately my birthday was saved by another Q.M.doing my watch and a lovely lady took pity on me and we were of up to London for a wonderfull night.I still had the ten bob in my pocket the next day.She was older than me and may not be around today but I will always remember that 21st and thank her for saving my birthday.


----------



## kevhogg

Dry dock Singapore in the arms of a lovely barmaid-lol


----------



## Michael Taylor

City of Guildford....Bay of Biscay!


----------



## paisleymerchant

At sea on a reefer, party in my cabin, started off with just the catering staff but a couple of hours later everybody piled in from the skipper down, got really rat-****d.
However the next morning I suffered !!!!!


----------



## eldersuk

Just coming to the end of my apprenticeship in Cammell Lairds. A gang of us hired a room in the Pier Hotel in New Brighton and installed a firkin of beer. Sandwiches etc. all laid on. 
The session went quite well except for when we were going home, some silly b****r walked down the slipway from the promenade toward the beach. The only problem was that the beach was about 4ft below the tide and the rest of us silly b****rs went in to rescue him.
It's a wonder that the bus going home didn't capsize with the free surface effect on the top deck!

Derek


----------



## hughesy

1974 July standing bye the BP Forties platform north Sea. 1st trip junior R/O 
Salvage Tug Euroman Skipper was neither Jack Linford or Cyril Hyam. They made
me a key from gasket material (had it for years) and all hands signed it, We only had about 2 cases of beer and one bottle of Barcardi, But they got me drunk.
most of the crew was from Hull. Really good time, nice memory, they were really good to me first trip sparkie.

all the best
Hughesy


----------



## Phil Saul

Some pub in Dun Laoghrie. (spelling !!!!)
Shouted the entire crew of the Brit Rail ferry Hibernia to food and booze.
Cost me a fortune but the crowd had secretly had a whipround for me and re-imbursed me.
Great day, I think, from what I can remember.
Regards Phil (Thumb)


----------



## Roger Harrison

My 21st Birthday was spent in Port Huron, Michigan as 3rd.Mate on "MANCHESTER FAME" Up the road to the bar in the local bowling alley called the Bomb Shelter - free drinks for me all night.
The previous day we had been in Toledo - the bars there refused to serve me when I produced my ID Card - one day before my 21st. 

Roger Harrison


----------



## Jacko123

1963. Port Phillip. Picasso Night Club in Auckland sly groggin on rum, then party on board.. Worked seagullin next day down the hatch loading wool bales on some dutch ship. Couldn't do that nowadays.


----------



## Ken Wood

Sept 1969, paid off in Singapore, waited 4 days for a flight home. Stayed at Connel House, but I didn't see much of it. Just 4 days of partying and meeting many old friends. (==D)


----------



## Supergoods

My actual birthday was half way between Melbourne and Sydney on the Cornwall in 1963, the party was in Sydney with the girls from the Australian Army as all the usual nurses' homes were fully booked, but that is another story.
The engineers made me a solid brass key about 8" long which still lives in a box somewhere.
They told me I had a great time.
Ian


----------



## S Fraser

*21st Birthday*

Paid-off in Liverpool on my 21st birthday from Brocklebank's Mangla, after 6 month trip to India and the US. Perfect timing!!


----------



## Pilot mac

transit lounge Frankfurt airport whilst homeward after paying off '***berland' in Bandar Abbas. Fog all over Europe and all flights suspended,

Dave


----------



## Pat Kennedy

According to my discharge book, I was AB on Blue Funnel's _Machaon_, but I have no recollection of where we were at, or of any special celebration.
Pat(Thumb)


----------



## R798780

Did the 4-8 morning watch as apprentice on Brocklebanks' Mawana arriving Rotterdam, then did the 8-12 cargo watch. I was granted a case of beer at lunchtime, a concession as apprentices did not always have a tap. Back on watch at 4 pm till end of cargo then stations leaving at about 8. I think I clocked up 14 hours. When the regular deepsea crowd had all joined I was allowed to buy beer for the four months out to India and back.


----------



## Donald McGhee

July 15 1969, went ashore in Galveston with Dave Hannigan one of the other appies from the Marabank, got on the booze something shocking and arrived back aboard next day and were told our shore leave had been stopped, basically until hell froze over.
Lennie Thorne was not amused.

I well remember it as on the day we got back the first man on the moon walked aound on it. We had already been to the moon the night before!


----------



## Rogerfrench

I left the Eboe on 26th September, my birthday is the 30th, yes, 51 years ago today in UK.
So I went home, and a few days later signed on in Byron St to prepare for my 2nd Mate's ticket.


----------



## Dickyboy

June 14th 1968 deep sea on British Centaur. On 12-4 watch (Lookout) on Bridge. A few bevvies during the day. Crashed in the toilet, and finally woken up by the Mate at around 06.30. Logged!


----------



## Graham the pipe

Rogerfrench said:


> I left the Eboe on 26th September, my birthday is the 30th, yes, 51 years ago today in UK.
> So I went home, and a few days later signed on in Byron St to prepare for my 2nd Mate's ticket.


Hi Roger. Have yourself a BRILLIANT day, today celebrating the commencement of your third, 'bonus' year! The old maxim of 'three score and ten' seems to be no longer applicable. One of my oldest drinking pals is in his 93rd year and still sinks the pints like he did 45 years ago when we first met. He was coastal Command in WW2 and actually sank a U boat in addition to his daily pints.

It's good to see an ED name on the main forum. You're number two after Derek B, whose 'celebration' you've, probably, already read.

I'll be back to you - by e mail - soon on the 'joke' directive of ED's training directives for their future deck 'Off ice' errrrs.

(Pint) Here's to your good health etc etc. Cheers! G


----------



## Supergoods

Rogerfrench said:


> I left the Eboe on 26th September, my birthday is the 30th, yes, 51 years ago today in UK.
> So I went home, and a few days later signed on in Byron St to prepare for my 2nd Mate's ticket.


Roger,

I think we were both at Byron Street at virtually the same time before being blessed by the notorious Captain Fletcher, strange to think that you are virtually down the road from me in Richmond.

Happy Birthday to you.

Ian


----------



## Scelerat

In Avonmouth on the City of Worcester, a beautiful summer spent there following a fire in No.3 amongst cotton goods from Pakistan. Memories of a very pleasant leisurely time.


----------



## Bigmo

Spent my 21st (14/03/61) as first trip Apprentice somewhere between Norfolk, Vriginia and Manchester on Stag Line vessel. In those days I was quite old to be a first tripper!


----------



## Graham the pipe

Bigmo said:


> Spent my 21st (14/03/61) as first trip Apprentice somewhere between Norfolk, Vriginia and Manchester on Stag Line vessel. In those days I was quite old to be a first tripper!


Seems I beat you into this world by nine days and into an apprenticeship by three and a half years. Having said that, your time spent at sea far exceeds mine! Stag Line, now there's a 'name' from the far recesses of the receding memory cells.


----------



## Roger Mackrell

*21st birthday.*

I had just passed my 2nd mate's and was standing by on the Accra whilst she was having a safety survey done. Fortunately, the surveyor was not our dear old Captain Fletcher but a much younger man who had just passed me for my orals!


----------



## Roger Mackrell

Sorry, forgot to say - it was feb 1962. ( These one eyed monters still scare me. Give me an old piece of furniture and I am happy to refurb)


----------



## Graham the pipe

Roger Mackrell said:


> I had just passed my 2nd mate's and was standing by on the Accra whilst she was having a safety survey done. Fortunately, the surveyor was not our dear old Captain Fletcher but a much younger man who had just passed me for my orals!


Surprise, surprise, it's the 'man' himself! Welcome to SN! You've got me scratching the 'old proverbial' though! How did you manage to sit and pass your second mate's, prior to your 21st, when yours truly was still at sea completing the necessary sea time before sitting mine?


----------



## Graham the pipe

Roger Mackrell said:


> Sorry, forgot to say - it was feb 1962. ( These one eyed monters still scare me. Give me an old piece of furniture and I am happy to refurb)


OK! Thanks for the 'correction', I can stop trying to work out why it wasn't you, rather than me, as Obuasi headman.


----------



## Rogerfrench

Supergoods said:


> Roger,
> 
> I think we were both at Byron Street at virtually the same time before being blessed by the notorious Captain Fletcher, strange to think that you are virtually down the road from me in Richmond.
> 
> Happy Birthday to you.
> 
> Ian


And there's another not too far away, in Liverpool, Texas. Derek Shoobridge, also ex-EDs. Small world.

Thanks for the birthday wish!


----------



## bert thompson

*21 Today*

Way way back to the 29th January 1951
Was R/O on the Chelwood at buoys on the Thames in thick fog. Decided to go and see my girlfriend in Reading. Had no idea where we were but took a tram or two and ended up at Paddington hence on to Reading. Not a very happy evening as my girlfriend had decided that we were no longer lovers/friends. Miserable evening. Had to go back using the same route that I had used to get to Reading. Remember that the ship was still at the buoys and still thick fog.
Did contact my ex girlfriend some months later and was told that she was engaged. It did no longer matter but I will always remember that day some sixty years ago. I must be knocking on
Regards and good health to everyone
Bert.


----------



## Supergoods

Rogerfrench said:


> And there's another not too far away, in Liverpool, Texas. Derek Shoobridge, also ex-EDs. Small world.
> 
> Thanks for the birthday wish!


I used to work at Atlanta Maritime in Houston with Derek in the early 80's, but I haven't seen him in 20 years.

Ian


----------



## kudu

May 1969 Shanghai to Victoria B.C.Four days from Victoria.Thick fog.I was 3rd mate with Ropners vessel Rushpool.I did'nt do my watch that night.I think the Old man deputised for me,although I can't be sure.We had a good drink,Sparky,4th engineer,junior engineers and the Electrician.I had another 21st in Victoria ashore,but can't remember any of that.For some reason only the shipboard celebration seems to have stuck in my mind


----------



## notnila

26th June 1964 On the"Lady Charrington" discharging coal at Woolwich ****nal,three of us crossed the river and spent the evening in the Kent Arms.I believe I did all that was expected of me,and made a complete A*SE of myself!MISSION ACCOMPLISHED!!!!


----------



## richardwakeley

15.11.72, m.v. Cyclops, somewhere at sea


----------



## R798780

Supergoods said:


> Roger,
> 
> I think we were both at Byron Street at virtually the same time before being blessed by the notorious Captain Fletcher, strange to think that you are virtually down the road from me in Richmond.
> 
> Ian


Which Richmond ?? I live in Richmond - Yorkshire North Riding - the original Richmond. Seems Richmond is about the most copied town name !!! Richmond, from the french courtesy of those Norman invaders, Strong or Fortified Hill/Mount.


----------



## Supergoods

This particular Richmond is the County Seat of Fort Bend County, Texas. South West from Houston. It was named for Richmond, England, not sure which one, and incorporated in 1837 during the short lived Republic of Texas. Now fast becoming suburbia.
Ian


----------



## krisC

Jan.1976 on route from Korea to USA. Open chit in Bar but still had to do my watch (12-4 if i remember). 6th.Eng on Ben Lines Cramond aka The Black Pig.

Chris


----------



## kingorry

*My 21st birthday.*

It was 6th January 1965. I was Crew Purser of Cunard's CARINTHIA at the time, and on the 'great day' we were hove-to on passage from Greenock to Halifax in the worst conditions I ever encountered at sea. The Crew Purser's office on the CARINTHIA was on the working alleyway, adjacent to the for'ard 'Pig', and the crew were a great crowd, so I was 'well-oiled' on pints of Wrexham lager by early afternoon. The story goes that the crew were not exactly enamoured by Wrexham lager, and sent a sample ashore for analysis at the start of one voyage. Back came the analyist's report at the end of the voyage: "This horse is unfit for further work." Well, it's a good story.
I remember those happy days on the CARINTHIA as by far the best time I spent at sea. Wonder if anyone remembers me ? John Shepherd (kingorry).


----------



## Graham the pipe

kingorry said:


> It was 6th January 1965. I was Crew Purser of Cunard's CARINTHIA at the time, and on the 'great day' we were hove-to on passage from Greenock to Halifax in the worst conditions I ever encountered at sea. The Crew Purser's office on the CARINTHIA was on the working alleyway, adjacent to the for'ard 'Pig', and the crew were a great crowd, so I was 'well-oiled' on pints of Wrexham lager by early afternoon. The story goes that the crew were not exactly enamoured by Wrexham lager, and sent a sample ashore for analysis at the start of one voyage. Back came the analyist's report at the end of the voyage: "This horse is unfit for further work." Well, it's a good story.
> I remember those happy days on the CARINTHIA as by far the best time I spent at sea. Wonder if anyone remembers me ? John Shepherd (kingorry).


Hi John. You are precisely - to the day - 25 years older than my elder daughter, Tracey. One of our now long retired, ED Masters, who I am still in daily contact with, served his time with Cunard. However, I suspect he was well before your time there. His name is Brian Macmanus. http://www.liverpoolships.org/carinthia_cunard_line.html


----------



## Mike Agate

*21st birthday*

It was 0ctober the eigth,Sydney Australia,cleaning out the tanks ready for the Copra run home.


----------



## R870879

I was a crew member aboard a large motor yacht called MY Serena, anchored in a bay in Sardinia. The cooks laid on the party food and the owner, Loel Guiness, sent down several bottles of his best champagne. Happy memories!!


----------



## jamesgpobog

1/17, Long Beach Naval Station, and I was in The Hole, Happy Valley (the After Engine Room, really a pump room where the feed pumps were), re-packing the starboard stern tube, and I wasn't happy about it as I didn't have liberty.


----------



## Joe S

Spent mine in New Plymouth NZ. aboard TSS Ceramic Don't remember much, which is just as well from what I was told


----------



## Graham the pipe

R870879 said:


> I was a crew member aboard a large motor yacht called MY Serena, anchored in a bay in Sardinia. The cooks laid on the party food and the owner, Loel Guiness, sent down several bottles of his best champagne. Happy memories!!


Having read the, now 'dozens of', replies to my question - for which I thank everyone - I have to say that yours HAS to be the most elite in respect of setting and overall grandeur. Let's wait and see if anyone can steal your 'No 1' position. Watch this space! Kind regards. GTP (Thumb)


----------



## Colgrace

22nd Nov 1972 EDH on Houlders iron ore wagon St Margaret mid Atlantic bound for somewhere in Canada. Nowt special.


----------



## Ken Glasdir

Mine was in 1961, the same day we crossed the line homeward bound from the Plate aboard Houlders' Oswestry Grange. Another lad was twenty on the same day and the cook - a real good 'un from Valetta - baked us a fine cake.


----------



## arthur elletson

I was on the trecarrell for mine in Rotterdam sailing at teatime was back on board half an hour late got logged leaving the bridge the old man said heres a telegram for your birthday


----------



## vickentallen

18/8/62 Up the Gulf of Thailand, 100, in the shade, pressie from Mum , two tartan Lumberjack shirts


----------



## Erimus

My Methodist Dad had bought 6 bottles of Newcastle Brown, 6 bottles of 'ladies' beer, Newcastle Amber...a half bottle of whisky and half a bottle of gin. He wanted to invite 6 relatives and me invite 6 mates...not knowing that my 6 would have finished the drinks in under 30 minutes.....

So after a dirty day coming back from Eston Jetty I bathed and went into Middlesbrough with 2 mates, had half an hour of darts in the Star & Garter, then a Mousaka a la Grek ( their spelling) with a half of Tennants...walked home and in bed by 10.30....

geoff


----------



## jmbrent

My 21st spent transiting the Suez canal onboard Mobil Endeavour south bound to the Gulf, I did get a watch off when we cleared the canal and had quite a party that I don't remember very much due to too much Bacardi & coke.


----------



## Steve Hodges

Had my 21st as J/E on a BP Tanker in the Med, outward bound from Genoa in ballast for the Gulf. The Chief gave me a watch off and the usual celebrations took place in the midships officer's bar. At some point after midnight my fuddled wits told me " If you drink anything more you are going to be really, really ill. But people keep making you drink more. So the answer is - hide!" So, saying I was off to the heads, I wobbled out of the bar. After some time the rest of the partygoers started to wonder where I was, and, not finding me in my cabin, started to get concerned. It was February and pretty rough, and the old girl was rolling heavily. As there was a possibility that I might have gone outside for a breath of air and/or a puke and gone over the side, they woke the Old Man up. He roused the cadets plus all available bodies and started a search of the whole ship, and eventually they found me fast asleep in the hospital bath with the shower curtains drawn around me. Needless to say, I was NOT flavour of the month ..............


----------



## Hugh Ferguson

Not me, but friend and pilot colleague Graham Allen spent his in a U.boat after being taken prisoner following the sinking of his ship Rhexenor mid Atlantic. They gave him a Creme de Menthe to celebrate!


----------



## woodend

Only birthday I spent part of at home while at sea. Docked in Liverpool in the afternoon on the AUREOL. The bakers presented me with a decorated birthday cake and when the Customs Officer saw it he just signed the door and the party started. Taxi home and party continued. From what I remember I enjoyed it!


----------



## sibby

I spent my 21st birthday anchored off lagos in 1964 on the Bamenda Palm. Bosun made me soogie the main mast the next day. One hell of a hangover to boot.


----------



## ernhelenbarrett

1952 on Port Vindex in Hobart occasionaly loading apples as wharfies were on strike, had 5 weeks there and spent 21st down No.2 hatch unloading crates of apples but had a few schooners that night ashore in nearest pub
Ern Barrett


----------



## Noel Martin

My 21st birthday was in Panama 26/11/60. Terrible hangover and had to turn too for canal transit. My job 4th lecky job was logging the engine room movements by the movement platform. My college 3rd electrician in a worst state than me was sent from the engine room so I had to do it. P/S I was born 26/11/39 same day as TINA TURNER so I celibrate my birthday with her ( I wish ) The ship I was on was the RMS Rangitiki from Auckland to London


----------



## kypros

Spent my 21st crashed out on a settee in the passenger accommodation of the HUBERT on our way to the west indies,the LiverpoolvEverton derby was that day 1964 me a blues supporter took with a mate of mine loads of bets off kopites whom were at home on the result the currency cases of lager which they kindly gave me 2/1 them being at home.Anyway four nothing to the blues our cabin stacked up with ale had my 21st party all not on watch helped to get shut of it.I was due in the wheelhouse midnight the crowd at the time said I left the party looking fine but I never arrived on the bridge i must have took a short cut through the passenger accommodation which I do not recall and crashed out on this settee on this deck landing all the lights out or dimmed.They thought I was over the side the ship was turned around for over an hour before someone cut through the deck and found me.Not very proud of this it cost me two days pay the only time I received a logging in my MN career but my excuse just twenty one.KYPROS


----------



## Noel Martin

Hi Kypros, Just done some research on you ship the "Hubert" Booth line, what a lovely little 8000 ton passenger liner. Single screw but with two steam turbine engines driving a single shaft a bit different than having twin screws! Booth line went up the Amazon to Manaus. Did you ever get up there? that was always my ambition to go there but lecky's usually were not included in ships of that size. would love to hear back from you. Regards Noel Martin ChCh New Zealand.


----------



## kypros

Noel yes that was the route Liverpool to Manaus and back with stops at the West Indies outward bound,the voyage I refer to above was her last from the UK when we arrived home she was transferred to Australia one of Vesty interests out there.One of the strangest voyages I did for change of scenery.Reguards KYPROS


----------



## sheringham

19.01.1960. Cargo watch on board British Strength discharging into Llandarcy refinery.

Ron


----------



## Noel Martin

Note for Kypros. I see that they are using Manaus as a City for world cup football who would have thought that 50 years ago!!!!.How long did it take you to get there from entering the Amazon river from the Atlantic to Manaus approximately 1000 miles? Regards Noel.


----------



## bob nightingale

7th May 62.
Changuinola,banana boat homeward bound from Tiko and Fernando Po.
In Las Palmas for bunkers.Cook made a wonderfull cake!?.is a birthday cake a tabnab?. Partly ratted cut into said cake,hee hee, it was full of beetroot.
All in all a good day.
Bob.


----------



## Mike Agate

My 21st was spent on the Larchbank, under L Thorn. We were in Sydney. Thinking I would get the day off I approached the Mate. He was with the Captain. They cracked a beer each, wished me a happy birthday and asked how the tank cleaning was going.


----------



## bob nightingale

Without being prejudice,I note that quite a few ratings got a logging for overstepping the mark whilst enjoying birthday celebrations.
Can someone explain what the punishment was for officers for the same offence.
Cheers. Bob.


----------



## retfordmackem

Graham the pipe said:


> I well remember mine on 5/3/'61. Was uncertificated 4/0 on ED's mv EBOE off the coast of Ghana. Was given the evening 4~8 off to have a smoke room party. Helen Shapiro was 'top of the pops' singing 'Walking back to happiness'. Walking {just about} up to the bridge at 0400 was not exactly 'happiness'. The traffic was the 'off shore' canoe fishing fleet which necessitated a swift return to sobriety.
> 
> This is a 'somewhat abridged' version of the full chain of events but please 'feel free' to 'elaborate' on your memories, which are awaited with interest.


Mine was spent at Nottingham Palais watching Bill Haley and his Comets ,brilliant night ,later as well with girl friend from Hucknall. Was working on coal face at Shirebrook colliery then a year later joined BP as a Lecky.(K)(K)(K)(K)


----------



## Noel Martin

Hi Bob,I guess many seamen & ratings gained DRs & double DRs but back next trip,. but speaking of engineers either DR was the end of your seagoing career in the Merchant Navy with that company or any other company. Whats your thoughts Bob?


----------



## ART6

Noel Martin said:


> Hi Bob,I guess many seamen & ratings gained DRs & double DRs but back next trip,. but speaking of engineers either DR was the end of your seagoing career in the Merchant Navy with that company or any other company. Whats your thoughts Bob?


I never heard of anyone of officer rank ever receiving a DR, but it was always accepted that anything other than "VG" in ones discharge book was the end of the line! The nearest I ever got to issuing that was as S2E on a tanker, where the 3E insisted on socialising in the crews quarters and slipping them beers. I had warned him several times, but he ignored me, so I gave him a bad report in his paying off certificate of sea service -- not properly responding to orders. He complained bitterly about that, saying that it would damage his career. I pointed out to him that if I told the C/E he could well find himself up before the master and receive a logging, in which case his only hope of a sea career would be as a junior rating in a company that would consider a DR. 

Returning to thread, my 21st was spent on board the Stanvac Horizon somewhere in the Indian Ocean. I don't recall that it was any different to any other day, since no-one took any notice!


----------



## kypros

Noel from memory 3 days up to Manaus, seemed strange to come across a ex colonial Portuguese city right in the middle of the Amazon jungle complete with opera house apparently the only place in the world were Rubber trees grew naturally at one time hence its wealth,British naturalists smuggled out the tree seeds replanted them in Malaysia,India,Burma etc the beginning of the decline of Manaus as a wealthy city,the humidity was the most extreme I recall on my travels spent quite a few nights sleeping under the life boats so bad below in the crew berths from memory so the Footballers are in for a shock.KYPROS


----------



## retfordmackem

kypros said:


> Noel from memory 3 days up to Manaus, seemed strange to come across a ex colonial Portuguese city right in the middle of the Amazon jungle complete with opera house apparently the only place in the world were Rubber trees grew naturally at one time hence its wealth,British naturalists smuggled out the tree seeds replanted them in Malaysia,India,Burma etc the beginning of the decline of Manaus as a wealthy city,the humidity was the most extreme I recall on my travels spent quite a few nights sleeping under the life boats so bad below in the crew berths from memory so the Footballers are in for a shock.KYPROS


You might be interested to look at a new 3 part do***entary started last week Sunday evening on BBC2 at 8PM about a photographer/enviromentalist chap that has bought part of the Amazon rainforest ,just up from Mannaus . Very interesting it is. "I bought a rainforest" is the title.


----------



## McCloggie

Not mine but my old man's 21st. His birthday was 24 December. 

He was on the Arctic convoys and was based in Murmansk to bring convoys in to the USSR. We got him to write about his experiences.

He wrote that on one trip over they had been attacked, had bad weather and then said that his relief came onto the bridge and wished him a Happy Christmas. The old man wrote "I realised I was 21". 

Simple as that. He was 21, keeping a bridge watch on an Arctic convoy. He never got his medal - it was sent to my Mother 18 years after he passed away.

What did I do for my 21st? I had a party at home for my friends and then went out and then went to some pub or got out of my head! Thought nothing more about it - I was after all 21.

Looking back, I realise that I was lucky to have such a safe upbringing and I wonder if I could have performed like my old man did in those conditions when he was 21.

Realistically, I suppose we all react to the situations we are in and hopefully do our best because that is what everyone around us is doing anyway. Like all his contemporaries he never thought he was doing anything special. Just his job.

Sorry for the rambling. I turned 60 last weekend! It concentrates your mind wonderfully!!!

McC


----------



## G4UMW

Second trip junior R/O, outbound from Glasgow on the "Booker Vanguard", bound for the West Indies.


----------



## mike the fire

*21st Birthday..*

Like Graham I was at sea homeward bound off the African coast on EDs.ZINI. However it was in 1956 a few years earlier. Being on the 12-4 I was probably catching some shut eye.
We were bound for Hull via Le Harvre and due to pay off just before Christmas.However the French dockers went on strike as we arrived and we eventually paid off on 7th Jan 1957.
I did however manage to celebrate my birthday and Christmas in a little French bar with my shipmates.Happy days.....


----------



## Hugh Ferguson

Very probably on this day in July 1947 aboard the Agapenor, photographed 
here sailing from Liverpool on her maiden voyage: I was a 1st trip 4th mate.


----------



## kypros

RETFORDMACKEM we have veered of this thread but thanks for that info will watch with interest.KYPROS


----------



## Baz1uk

M.V Flintshire 08/08/1974. Homewardbound from Trincomalee.

Had the afternoon off. Few drinks in the Officers Bar, and then invited to the Crew Bar. Light duties next day. Passengers invited me for drinks etc 
All in all a good time. Last trip as Eng Cadet !


----------



## Charlie_Wood

I remember mine fondly, 2nd Mate on the Argyllshire in East London. I put a pre dinner cocktail party on (actually only one cocktail, brandy, Grand Berserk and angostura). It was going swingingly until for some long forgotten reason we had a short notice instruction to shift the ship across the river, dead ship with ropes everywhere and the odd tug, I suppose. By the time I'd got back to the bar it was deserted, not a soul there. About an hour later a bleary eyed Stevie Dick, the 3rd Engineer wandered in and decided it wasn't good enough and we needed to get up the road. We had a wonderful night at the Orient Hotel and I ended up playing the maracas with the band, singing Band on the run.

For the next few days they were either aboard the ship, we had the Walport movie Jesus Christ Superstar in the box and as it was banned in SA they thought we were truly decadent or we were partying ashore.

I went back to EL on holiday in 2003 for a nostalgic look at the hotel...to find a fenced off yard full of containers!!! Boo.


----------



## BlueScouse

Mine was in 1976. I was engineer cadet on Brocklebank's Maihar. At anchor off Mukalla, South Yemen,discharging into barges. Spent all day down the duct keel.
In the evening I put on a barrel of beer, plus some spirits and softies. Cost me about £20, a weeks wages for me then. Had then next morning off to recover.


----------



## Denis Picot

My 21st. on a 12K tons Shell tanker " Hinea " anchored off Miri in Borneo. Beer and Four Bells rum in very small Officers lounge down aft ( no bar ). " Party " ruined by our Chief Eng. having a blazing row with a motor Chief who was sailing with us for steam experience. Early night for all of us as I recollect.


----------



## IAN M

*Your 21st Birthday*

My 21st (27.4.1946) was spent at home after a coasting voyage to Hamburg and Antwerp on the Blue Funnel Liberty Ship Samnesse. And, on returning to her for the deep-sea voyage, I found that I had been promoted to 1st RO/Purser.


----------



## HARRI

On the hook outside Lagos waiting to go in to Apappa on Lagos Palm , good ship, company and great crews on palm boats.


----------



## "Lecky"

Mine was 16 June 1967[not 21st but 22nd], aboard RFA's with British Officers and non British crew.We always carried 2 signalers and a Yeoman, usually ex RN.
It was the usual thing to hold an RPC during the hour before dinner; and a matter of choice in inviting the POs to help celebrate your birthday. 
Which usually was followed by a return invite to the Po's mess, a matter of good manners.
In the Officer's Bar we used optics to measure the drinks, "Down Aft" the top of the bottle was committed to the gash bucket and the night began!
Well to cut a long story short; I woke up sleeping on the boat deck[ not much a/c back then] looking up at a sky literally full of stars and thinking "Good God I've done it this time"we entered Aden Harbour the next day dismissing my thoughts of death!
Good thoughts of Pat [Irish of course], Nobby Clark and sorry but forget the Yeoman's name. Great days aboard "Reliant 2".

Lecky


----------



## terence

new york new york
terry


----------



## ted harrison

Mine was on Chapman's Clearton, my first trip. Five days out from Osaka having come from Newport News with coal for the Osaka steel works. Captains bond and no beer available. Was 3eng's junior and he made me a cup of tea after watch at 4-14am. I thought all ships must be like this. Glad I tried many others in the years that followed and sure enough, Chapman's weren't the best.
Ted harrison


----------



## dave boy green

Mine was in Newcastle Australia on the Meadowbank in Nov 1960. We were fitting shifting boards for a grain cargo from Sydney to Basrah. Ken McIvor, the senior app, decided to ring the nurses home and five of them came down to the ship. A great time was had by all in the smoke room but we did leave a bit of carnage. 
Now the smoke room was Capt Norman 'Polly' Kent's pride and joy as over the almost two years he had been on board was spent restoring the wood paneling and furniture by french polishing them. He had been ashore for the night and by the time he got back those lucky five with the girls were shacked up. Polly went round the ship and anywhere he found a girl sent the miscreant ashore for the night. When he got to my cabin Mary had gone to the bog. However as he was starting to commend me for not being involved she came up behind him in bra and pants and said excuse me. Needless to say I soon joined the other four on the quay.
as a footnote somebody gave Mary my home address and she wrote to me; good job my fiance didn't see that.


----------



## R815614

eddie r815614. 21st joined fyffes morant in kobe (maiden voyage).nobeer etc onboard.


----------



## bardig

Suez Canal April 1951


----------



## kewl dude

A Sunday in early December 1961 was my 21st birthday. We were laying up the Hanna Line/National Steel Corporation SS Leon Falk Jr. National Steel owned her Hanna operated. National Steel owned and operated (and still does to this day) the Zug Island Steel Plant in the Delray neighborhood of Detroit, MI; where we discharged most of our iron ore, and sometimes coal, cargoes.

The Falk began life as the Cities Service tank ship Winter Hill in 1941. Cut in half in 1960 the bow and stern were re-used with a new Germany built midbody.

1960 I was a Coalpasser on the smallish 1911 built Edmund W Mudge. I was told over the winter that I would not have a job until the Falk came out in July 1961, but then the end of March 1961 the office called and offered me a job as Ordinary Seaman on Joseph H. Thompson, fitting out in Ashtabula Ohio. I took the train from Duluth and arrived the Sunday evening before the whole deck crew was to report the following Monday morning. I was put up in the same hotel as the deck officers and unlicensed deck ratings. 

I got off the Joe T the end of June and flew to Baltimore to join the Falk at the Beth Steel Key Highway shipyard. Went right to work as a wiper, all three of we wipers worked days for the 1st Assistant. After about three months, with the engine room squared away, we were put on watches and I was on the 12-4 with boiler 2 A/E Herman "Bing" Miller. 

BTW jobs like soogying the Joe T white cabin sides, all dolled up head to foot in foul weather gear, since it is pouring rain out there; convinced me that down in the basement is where I wanted to be. Not to mention my weekly 3,000 foot sprint at the Soo. 

The lock we would use up-bound, we deckhands were landed on the starboard side as we approached the lock. We handled the lines if we had to tie up. Regardless as the ship approached the lock we three deck hands had to run up a thirty feet high flight of concrete steps. 

Then run the length of the lock and cross over on the closed upper gate, then run back to take the port side mooring wires before the ship was fully in the lock. I used to go into 'training' when we left Detroit.

After Bing and I got the boiler access doors gas and soot tight, it was my job to vacuum up and sweep and wash all that ac***ulated soot then scrape and paint the boilers and uptakes. And I loved it, my sense of accomplishment.

So anyway we are laying up in Ashtabula Ohio. Right across the street at the head of the dock was a four story wooden building resembling a southern Victorian mansion plus basement. Totally illegal yet operating openly bar and grill with scantily clad female wait staff on the ground floor. The casino was in the basement and the upper floors, the higher one climbed flights of stairs, were given over to increasingly nice and more expensive brothel staff. 

He had the whole place outlined in lights and bright ground mounted lights illuminated all four sides of his facade. Huge signs advertised Girls-Girls-Girls amid flashing lights along with listings of favorite intoxicating beverages for sale. The owners and business names were prominently displayed in six foot high letters.

Since my birthday was Sunday and laying up we worked Mon-Fri 40 hours a week with weekends off. The whole engine room and galley crew agreed that I could have anything I wanted and as much as I wanted and they would pool their dough and pay for everything I consumed, etc.

My party began Saturday afternoon and ran over into Sunday and when we finally left and staggered back to our ship locals were on their way to church. Good thing we had Sunday off. I took on board a phenomenal amount of intoxicating liquids yet I also made quite a few trips upstairs too. I 'tried' all three floors, the top floor staff was especially worth it, I returned for seconds only on the top floor. 

Late Sunday afternoon, I awoke thinking my room mate, who slept in the top bunk above me was urinating on me again. It had happened before, several times - but alas no I am vomiting something fierce and I stagger out of bed and down the passage to the head leaving a trail of vomit on the deck behind me. Took me forever to clean up that mess. I was REALLY sick with a POUNDING HEADACHE. I was not much recovered Monday morning but worked through out the day. 

I do recall the name of the man who operated this establishment and I am aware why he was allowed to operate. Yet over the years I have searched online but so far I have been unable to find anything about him or his establishment. So I will keep that information to myself.

Attached:

1-LFJr-19610720-outside-1024x740.jpg (55.2 KB) 
2-LFJr-19610720-inside-1024x747.jpg (106.1 KB) 
MaidenVoyage1.jpg (107.4 KB) 
MaidenVoyage2.jpg (77.0 KB) 
LeonFalkJr-ex-Winter Hill-August-1977.jpg (56.0 KB)

First two pictures are scans of the July 20, 1961 christening ceremony at East 9th Street pier in Cleveland where this brochure was supplied to all. From Baltimore we went up the East Coast stopping for fuel at Halifax then loading an iron ore cargo at Sept Isle's/Seven Islands, then down the seaway to Cleveland where we discharged that cargo. Then the ship was christened.

The second two pictures, were taken from the Ambassador Bridge, by a Detroit pro photographer. We were up-bound light on our first Great Lakes trip. Then prints were offered to our ships crew via a brochure through the JW Wesscott, Detroit Marine Post Office, zip code 48222. They are 8 x 10's and I bought one of each.

The fifth picture was taken in August 1977 by Richard "Dick" Bibby long time Duluth Hanna Vessel Agent. Dick Bibby helped me get my seaman's papers -- by drafting a letter on Hanna letterhead offering me a job -- which was required by USCG in 1960 to get original papers. Dick did surprise me when after I was successful I returned to his office to thank him and he actually offered me a job. Which I took. 

Note in this 1977 picture the stern cabins have been extensively redone along with a new stack.

Greg Hayden


----------



## Mike Agate

My 21st was spent on the Larchbank in Sydney, cleaning out Deep tanks, for the run home


----------



## bardig

City of Tokio - cadet- Captain Horan discovered that I had been 21 while transiting the Suez Canal and gave me a case of beer in the Med with the admonition ' Don't drink it all at once' -


----------



## bobharrison2002

21st April 1974, first day at sea on Canberra as trainee R/O, leaving Soton at 1800. I was on the 4-8 and my first task was to call GNI with a TR - Teneriffe as I recall.


----------



## MWD

Chris Isaac said:


> May 20th 1967
> 3rd Officer on Roslin Castle in Durban.
> Listened to my beloved Spurs beat Chelsea 2 -1 in the Cup Final. The best present I could have had.


Coincidence! 
On or about my 21st I was also on Roslin Castle in Durban as Junior 4th Eng. 
Taken ashore by the electrician and became well and truley plastered. Had to take the 12 4 generator watch and don't know how I did it. 
Bless him, the chief Frank Benham, noticed it all, but gave the electrician much more of a hard time over his part in it than he did me. 
Unable to drink brandy for many years afterwards.

MWD.


----------



## annecole

City of Guildford


----------



## johnvvc

bardig said:


> City of Tokio - cadet- Captain Horan discovered that I had been 21 while transiting the Suez Canal and gave me a case of beer in the Med with the admonition ' Don't drink it all at once' -


Captain Horan - now that brings back memories.

I joined the City of Ripon as R/O in '61 in Poplar and Captain Horan sat at the table as I signed on. He looked at my address and said _'I see we're next door neighbours'_. I still lived with my parents on a farm on Anglesey and I was quite intrigued but seems he'd bought a bungalow quite close to the farm while I'd been away. 

Wonder if he's still around?

(sorry I know it's off topic...)


----------



## gdynia

Crossing the Equator on a Stag Ship called Zinnia on way from Esperance Australia to Immingham


----------



## cheddarnibbles

July '61 Senior middy on S.S.Hector loading fruit in Brisbane. Absolutely legless and carried back on board by 3rd engineer.


----------



## William Clark8

*21st B/day*

Mid Atlantic on board Esso Gothenburg May 16th 1964
Got Key of the Door and Legless(==D)


----------



## Kanbe

On the Salween as cadet/acting 4th mate given afternoon 4-8 off and excused stations for arrival at Aden. Asked the master if I could buy the officers beer as cadets were not allowed booze. Master after checking my discharge book gave permission and the allowance of 2 beers a day provided the mate counter signed my chits (Officers allowed 6 beers/day at that time) During the afternoon some of the female passengers who happened to be in the radio room whilst the R/O was taking the messages that had been sent to me so knew it was my 21st informed me that a ladies vital statistics were Bust, Waist, Hips and 1 inch (the difference between wind and water).


----------



## Steve Oatey

July 1976. Junior Engineer on RFA Sir Galahad, in Portsmouth after refit in London.


----------



## borderreiver

sitting my 2 nd mates cert at dock st


----------



## YM-Mundrabilla

Now 72 and haven't touched beer since my 21st.................


----------



## Samsette

Fremantle Gaol!


----------



## Farmer John

YM-Mundrabilla said:


> Now 72 and haven't touched a beer since my 21st.................


That's a long hangover.


----------



## YM-Mundrabilla

It's still painfull when I think about it....(Cloud)


----------



## trotterdotpom

Samsette said:


> Fremantle Gaol!


Did a tour of the gaol a few months ago, Samsette, they're still talking about you.

John T


----------



## spongebob

Started at the Devonport Auckland Dockyard early afternoon with a few primer beers smuggled in to the tiller flat of a laid up Frigate and continued at the Esplanade hotel Devonport until thrown out at 6 o'clock.
The real party was at home during the next weekend .

Bob


----------



## trotterdotpom

Had a beer in there last year, Bob - quite posh these days. Definitely no Hi Viz and open long after 6 o'clock. 

John T


----------



## mvsalmela

My 21st was on Rfa Olwin 1971 in Malta the boys had a great time with my 18 gal keg then took me ashore to the Crickiters arms.great night.


----------



## kevinmurphy

Last exam of the day up at Gosforth-Failed 2nd mates Orals
Back to the digs in South Shields, no one to drink with, those that had been up allready had gone home & the remainers too busy studying for their upcoming orals. Very subdued night


----------



## Alistair Macnab

*21st. Birthday...*

Like Mike Agate, I was a Bank Line survivor. My 21st. was spent in Colombo at the GOH close to the landing stage. What made it a memorable event was the crown and anchor tattoo on my right forearm obtained from a tattoo wallah on the pavement outside the hotel. I still have it to this day. The other youngsters I was with had their new tattoos up under their short sleeves but I said when full of Nuralia (?) beer that what was the use of a tattoo if you wanted to hide it?

I was eventually home and kept my sleeves down until one afternoon when washing my hands at the kitchen sink after grubbing in the garden when my mother noticed the tattoo and yelled: "What's this???".

The rest of the story may be familiar to some of you!

Alistair.(EEK)(EEK)


----------



## powerfulpierre

*21st Birthday*

Alongside in Kobe Japan. On the Toronto City, Bristol City Line as A.B.. Good night out in the Motomashi got back around 3am to find one of the hatches was on fire and the place full of fire brigade so went back to the Motomashi. Great ship with great officers and crew. Happy happy days.


----------



## Basil

In train on way to join ship.
Never forgiven life for that! (Joking - I've had a wonderful life)


----------

